# Burn Fat And Gain Muscle At The Same Time?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

If you’re like 99% of the bodybuilding population out there, your ultimate goal is simple: an impressively muscular physique with razor-sharp definition to match. You want to be huge, and you want to be shredded as well, and you assume that this requires you to burn fat and gain muscle at the same time.Because of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

